# Seid ihr (noch) bei Facebook?



## smilo84 (21. November 2012)

Ich kam auf die Frage, da PC Welt ein Gewinnspiel hatte (Höllenmaschine 4 - Gewinnen Sie den Traum-PC im Wert von 13.333 Euro - PC - PC-WELT) das nur für Facebook-Nutzer war. Da ich selbst nicht bei Facebook bin und mich auch nicht dort anmelden möchte, meine Frage an euch:

Nutzt ihr (noch Facebook? Wenn nein, was sind eure Gründe?


----------



## Enisra (21. November 2012)

Ich war noch nie da und werd auch nie da hin, denn wenn du nichts dafür in irgendeiner Form zahlen musst, bist du nicht der Kunde, sondern das Produkt
Ähnlich wie bei Payback, wo man erstklassige Kaufprofile verkauft, dafür das man am Ende noch mehr Werbung bekommt


----------



## Muckimann (21. November 2012)

Nein hab ich nicht. Grund dafür? Ich hab lieber im echten Leben keine Freunde

Im Ernst:
-Ich mag diese Art der Selbstdarstellung und -inszenierung nicht
-Je bekannter Facebook wird und je mehr Leute es mögen, desto weniger bekomme ich Lust ein Teil davon zu sein
-Keine Lust Facebook persönliche Daten und oder Fotos zu offenbaren
-Wie Facebook mit online gestellten Daten umgeht, is eine Frechheit, sowas will ich nicht unterstützen
...

die Gründe treffen eigentlich auf alle sozialen Netzwerke zu, nicht nur auf Facebook


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2012)

Ich bin nicht bei facebook, kann aber nachvollziehen, dass es viele vor allem Jüngere nutzen, weil es teilweise kaum anders geht, wenn man die "normalen" Sachen mitbekommen will aus dem Bekanntenkreis/Schule. Manche zB informieren ja nicht mal die Leute, die NICHT bei facebook sind, über zB ne Geburtstagfeier oder so was. Da ist ein fehlender Facebookaccount so, als hätte man vor 10 Jahren kein Telefon gehabt ^^

Was ich nicht verstehe ist aber, dass manche dauernd bei facebook hängen, und vor allem dass viele da dauernd Fotos von sich posten - völlig unabhängig davon, ob facebook damit die Rechte an den Fotos bekommt oder oder nicht. und dass schinbar viele dutzende "Freunde" haben, mit denen sie maximal mal 2-3 teilen gechattet haben und die sie nie im Leben jemals treffen werden. Allerdings wird das Bild auch etwas übertrieben, ich bin sicher, dass die Mehrheit der User gar nicht so viele "Freunde" hat, die sie nicht auch wirklich im Real-Life schon ab und an mal treffen oder zu denen sie wenigstens eine mehr oder weniger engere Beziehung auch ohne facebook hätten.

Wenn ich nun ganz woanders hinziehen müsste, wäre facebook natürlich auch eine praktische Sache, um mit Freunden (also welche, die man auch vorher schon hatte  ) und Verwandten in Kontakt zu bleiben. Das geht natürlich auch per Mail, aber manche Sachen kann man dann eben auch mehreren Leuten gleichzeitig "sagen" bzw. etwas schreiben, womit man einen nicht per Mail "belästigen" will, zB wenn man über seinen Urlaub schreibt, wie schön der war + ein paar Fotos, dann können halt alle aus dem Bekanntenkreis - wenn die wollen - das ganze anschauen. Eine Mail wirkt da wiederum ggf ein wenig nach dem Motto "hey, das MUSST Du lesen und auch drauf reagieren!" - die Familie meines Vaters zB wohnt in Mittelamerika verstreut, und die sind total glücklich, dass die einfach mehr oder weniger wichtige Dinge bei facebook posten, so dass die Verwandten und Bekannten es erfahren können. 

Aber derzeit brauche ich es facebook einfach nicht ^^ wenn, dann würde ich da aber echt nur Dinge schreiben und Fotos posten, die wirklich JEDER lesen/anschauen dürfte, ohne dass es mir unangenehm wäre. Und ich würde nicht so nen Scheiss schreiben wie "gehe gleich mal nach neue Jeans suchen - hoffe ich geb nicht zu viel aus *g* " und dann noch Fotos von der Anprobe posten...  


Bei manchen endet es aber echt so, dass die Eltern den Sohn zum Abendessen rufen, der kommt nicht, weil er bei facebook rumhängt, und dann kommt ne neue Facebook-Nachricht an, natürlich sichtbar für ALLE: "Essen fertig, jetzt komm endlich! oder hast Du immer noch Dünnschiss?! Dein Dad." 


ps: und die Rechtschreibung soll unterr Facebook wohl auch was leiden, Stichwort "Sei*t* ihr bei facebook" ...


----------



## Gast1669461003 (21. November 2012)

Ich bin bei Facebook angemeldet und werde es auch bleiben. Natürlich muss da nicht jeder angemeldet sein und ich sehe auch legitime Gründe, sich nicht anzumelden (Datenschutz), auch wenn viele Menschen, die nie angemeldet waren und es aus Prinzip ablehnen, oft einfach nicht wirklich im Bilde sind, was Facebook für Vorteile bietet.


----------



## Vordack (21. November 2012)

Ich bin angemeldet und werde es auch bleiben. Denn es gibt mir viele Vorteile WENN ich sie brauche. Und nur dann benutze ich es.


----------



## Enisra (21. November 2012)

Also Ferzbook könnte mir auch ein Auto aus Gold vor´s Haus stellen, es würde nichts daran ändern das ich dennoch keine Entscheidung habe, was die mit meinen Daten machen und vorallem möchte ich auch das Copyrightrecht für meine Bilder behalten
Es gibt keinen Vorteil der solche Nachteile aufwiegen kann


----------



## chbdiablo (21. November 2012)

Ja.


----------



## Lukecheater (21. November 2012)

Ich bin dort und werde dort bleiben.
Es bietet für viele Dinge einfach Vorteile. Die Nachteile sind klar (Datenschutz etc.) aber was ich dort drin habe können nur "Freunde" sehen und es sind auch nur Dinge mit denen ich kein Problem hätte wenn sie andere Leute wissen (Musikgeschmack, Filmgeschmack, Postings etc. (gerade z.B. bzgl. des Einzugs ins Achtelfinale des BVB) ) .

Das Wort Freunde steht bewusst in "", da es bei Facebook eher Kontakte sind. Freunde hat man im echten Leben, ist halt einfach ne schlecht gewählte Bezeichnung.


----------



## Enisra (22. November 2012)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Das Wort Freunde steht bewusst in "", da es bei Facebook eher Kontakte sind. Freunde hat man im echten Leben, ist halt einfach ne schlecht gewählte Bezeichnung.


 
naja, das ist wie bei anderen sachen wie Steam einfach so gewählt worden, weil "Freund" besser als nur Kontakt klingt


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, das ist wie bei anderen sachen wie Steam einfach so gewählt worden, weil "Freund" besser als nur Kontakt klingt


 Micht nur "besser": so was wie "Kontakt" klingt halt wiederum zu geschäftlich, und ich denke jeder "Depp" weiß doch, dass ein "Freund" bei facebook und co anders definiert ist als ein "offline"-Freund  Darüber regen sich an sich nur Leute wirklich mit Unverständnis auf, die von Internet&co wenig Ahnung haben und sofort bei "Freund" an Personen denken, für die man alles tun würde. Viele sagen ja auch von sich aus "Facebook-Freund", um die Unterscheidung zu echten Freunden klarzustellen.

Ich wüsste ehrlich gesagt nicht, welches Wort wirklich sinnvoller und dabei auch handlich wäre... Kumpel? Buddy? Das ist dann schon wieder eher so nach dem Motto "mit dem geh ich auch mal einen draufmachen" - das passt auch nicht. "Bekannter" ? Auch doof... und Kunstwörter wären noch doofer, zB fallen mir spontan ein: Facie  FBI (FaceBook eIngeladener)  bookie FFler (FacebookFreund)  facial


----------



## Enisra (22. November 2012)

naja, so sachen wie Kumpel ist ja eher ein Synonym und das machts nicht besser


----------



## xNomAnorx (22. November 2012)

Ich bin auf Facebook, weil ich anderweitig mit sehr vielen Leuten den Kontakt verlieren würde. Hab mich nach meinem Abitur vor 2 Jahren angemeldet um mit den Leuten aus der Stufe Kontakt zu halten, und dafür ist Facebook gut geeignet. 
An sich mag ich es aber eigentlich nicht und ich kann sehr gut verstehen wenn sich Leute dort nicht anmelden. 
Ich bin nicht jeden Tag on, nur alle paar Tage mal und ich poste auch keinerlei Statusupdates etc., weil ich das bescheuert finde.
Eigentlich nutze ich nur den Chat


----------



## Mothman (22. November 2012)

Ich KANN das Fratzenbuch akzeptieren. Aber ich muss es nicht haben. 
Was ich allerdings überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen kann:
- Beziehungsstatus-Meldungen
- Kinderfotos öffentlich machen und jeden kleinsten Scheiß vom eigenen (natürlich süßesten der Welt) Baby hochladen: ES INTERESSIERT KEINEN!!!! Kümmert euch lieber um das Kind, als um dessen Status bei Facebook!
- Party und Saufbilder hochladen und sich dabei auch noch cool fühlen
- Bilder mit Bekannten ungefragt hochladen (da sehe ich rot, würde jeden bestialisch ermorden, der das in meinem Fall wagt)
- "Was ich gerade mache"-Status ... wen interessiert das?
- Beziehungen öffentlich bei FB ausdiskutieren... wen interessiert das?


Ach und sicher noch vieles mehr, was für meinen Verstand einfach ne Beleidigung ist, mir aber gerade nicht einfällt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. November 2012)

FACEBOOK ????

WO IST BLOSS MEIN KRUZIFIX ?!


----------



## Gast1669461003 (22. November 2012)

Für mich ist es in erster Linie Kommunikationsmittel und nein, ich kann mich nicht mit jedem von Angesicht zu Angesicht unterhalten (es nervt mich immer, wenn Leute mit diesem Argument kommen, ohne zu bedenken, dass man mehr Bekanntschaften außer den Nachbarn haben kann) und ich schreibe täglich mit Leuten, die in anderen Bundesländern studieren, ein Auslandssemester absolvieren, umgezogen sind (darunter mein bester Kumpel aus der Kindheit) oder mit denen ich nur kurz etwas austauschen will, wofür sich ein Anruf nicht lohnt. Würde ich mit all denen auf altmodische Art und Weise so oft Kontakt herstellen wollen, wie ich es mit Facebook tue, wäre ich den ganzen Tag nur am telefonieren und würde mehr Zeit mit der Fahr dorthin verbringen, als mit dem Gespräch, das dann entstünde.

Weiterhin ist es auf diese Weise spielend einfach möglich, auf Dinge aufmerksam zu machen, die man im Internet findet. Dazu gehört natürlich nicht, was ich gerade mache, es sei denn mit einem Fallschirm aus einem Flugzeug springen. Sei es ein spannender Artikel, den ich jemandem Zeigen möchte oder der Link zu einem meiner Blogeinträge (siehe Signatur), die ich auch gern auf Facebook teile. Ich achte natürlich darauf, dass ich nur Sachen poste, die meine Freunde und Bekannten interessieren könnten.

Mich nerven ehrlich gesagt die Leute mehr, die einen Feldzug gegen Facebook führen, als die Attention-Whores mit ihrem uninteressanten Leben, denn die habe ich sowieso alle ausgeblendet. Genau so wie sämtliche Werbung und mögliche Tracking-Skripte. Ich achte darauf, dass ich nur Dinge veröffentliche, die ich vor niemandem zu verstecken habe, also brauche ich mir darüber keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## Mothman (22. November 2012)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Mich nerven ehrlich gesagt die Leute mehr, die einen Feldzug gegen Facebook führen, als die Attention-Whores mit ihrem uninteressanten Leben, denn die habe ich sowieso alle ausgeblendet.


Kann ich verstehen. Wenn man etwas nutzt und gerne mag, dann will man niemanden haben, der einem negative Aspekte "seiner" Plattform aufzeigt und/oder einem das Ganze (berechtigt oder unberechtigt, muss jeder für sich entscheiden) madig macht. 

Aber da wirst du wohl mit leben müssen. So wie man ja auch mit FB leben muss, ob man will oder nicht, ob man sich aktiv daran beteiligt oder nicht.


----------



## Vordack (22. November 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich KANN das Fratzenbuch akzeptieren. Aber ich muss es nicht haben.
> Was ich allerdings überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen kann:
> - Beziehungsstatus-Meldungen
> - Kinderfotos öffentlich machen und jeden kleinsten Scheiß vom eigenen (natürlich süßesten der Welt) Baby hochladen: ES INTERESSIERT KEINEN!!!! Kümmert euch lieber um das Kind, als um dessen Status bei Facebook!
> ...


 
Kann ich alles nachvollziehen. Nur: Facebook ist das was man selber draus macht. Ich sehe es so wie xNomAnorx - wenn ich da quitten würde würde ich mit viiieeelen Leuten in anderen Ländern Kontakt verlieren.

Wieso denken wohl alle daß man "verpflichtet"  ist Fotos von Sauforgien hochzuladen????


----------



## Mothman (22. November 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Kann ich alles nachvollziehen. Nur: Facebook ist das was man selber draus macht. Ich sehe es so wie xNomAnorx - wenn ich da quitten würde würde ich mit viiieeelen Leuten in anderen Ländern Kontakt verlieren.
> 
> Wieso denken wohl alle daß man "verpflichtet"  ist Fotos von Sauforgien hochzuladen????


Ich denke ja nicht, dass man verpflichtet ist. Umso erschreckender ist es ja, dass das trotzdem viele freiwillig machen. 
Aber wie gesagt: Ich sehe das ja wie du. Ich habe nichts gegen eine weitere, technisch gut gemachte "Kommunikationsplattform".
Ich kann halt eben nur nicht nachvollziehen, in welcher Form das so manch einer nutzt. Sicher: Das ist sein Problem, was er da hochlädt. Aber dann muss er auch damit leben, dass ich mich für ihn fremdschäme.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (22. November 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Aber dann muss er auch damit leben, dass ich mich für ihn fremdschäme.


 
Wegen sowas blende ich Leute aus und dann ist die Sache gegessen. Ich habe mindestens 50% der Leute in meiner Kontaktliste ausgeblendet oder nur eingeschränkt sichtbar (man kann auswählen, was man von jedem einzelnen sehen möchte. Bilder, Kommentare, Links etc.).


----------



## Vordack (22. November 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich denke ja nicht, dass man verpflichtet ist. Umso erschreckender ist es ja, dass das trotzdem viele freiwillig machen.
> Aber wie gesagt: Ich sehe das ja wie du. Ich habe nichts gegen eine weitere, technisch gut gemachte "Kommunikationsplattform".
> Ich kann halt eben nur nicht nachvollziehen, in welcher Form das so manch einer nutzt. Sicher: Das ist sein Problem, was er da hochlädt. Aber dann muss er auch damit leben, dass ich mich für ihn fremdschäme.



Wenn Du nicht verpflichtet bist, wo ist dann das Problem frage ich mich. Nein, nicht Du, wir sind ja der selben Ansicht darüber, aber alle die daqs als Grund nennen nicht zu FB zu gehen 

Und Fremdgeschämt hab ich mich das letzte mal als ich Kübelböck in BB gesehen habe wie er an ner Schofwunde oder so rumgepult hat (oder war es in der Nase popeln?)


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. November 2012)

Es ist wie bei allen Geschichten im Leben: Wenn die Leute es vernünftig nutzen, dann ist dagegen ja nichts zu sagen.

Nur: Bei manchen ist das schon eine Sucht geworden, die können nicht mal 5 Minuten irgendwas machen, ohne dabei mit ihrem Smartphone bei Facebook zu gucken. 
Und leider wird es auch viel als Mobbingplattform genutzt, manche Menschen werden regelrecht fertiggemacht. Ich kenn z.b. eine Familie, da hat sich das Kind umgebracht, weil es nicht nur so im RL gemobbt wurde, sondern bei Facebook und Co. das Ganze weiterging.
Gegen sowas müssten die viel stärker vorgehen. Nur weil es Internet ist, ist nicht gleich alles erlaubt.

Außerdem: Selbst wenn jemand nichts damit zu tun haben möchte. Es wird einem ständig aufgedrängt. Gewinnspiele laufen teilweise nur noch darüber ab, es gibt kaum eine Seite auf denen nicht irgendwas von Facebook integriert ist und selbst in Computerspielen findet man es schon (zum Glück optional). Es wird einfach total übertrieben.

Ich mache mir aus solchen Geschichten aber eh nicht viel, ich nutze selbst mein Handy kaum. Bei mir im Umfeld ist es immer noch so, dass man sich anruft, wenn man was voneinander will. Eben ganz nach alter Schule 

Und wenn ich mich bei sowas anmelde, dann oft eh nur mit einem erfundenen Namen. Den echten bekommen die nicht. 

Also kurz gesagt: Ihr könnt es ruhig nutzen Leute, achtet aber auf eure Privatsphäre und postet keine Sachen im Internet, die privat bleiben sollten. Nutzt es vernünftig


----------



## taunus (27. November 2012)

Ich habe weder Facebook noch Google + noch Twitter. Find das alles nicht so prall, das einzige soziale Netzwerk wo ich aktiv bin is Diaspora (dieses opensource-Ding, wo wirklich niemand dein Zeug speichert), Dass PcGames nicht bei Google+ ist und dort gewinnspiele anbietet, wundert mich schon.Selbst Möbelseiten sind bei google+ mit Gewinnspielen, siehe hier: https://plus.google.com/+home24de/posts/cHQWDEHAa5t . Aber vielleicht leigt auch gerade ein Grund in der Macht von Facebook, das keiner mehr wechseln will und google+ deswegen keine Chance hat. Mal sehen was da das chinesische Netzwerk bringt  An und für sich kann ich es aber auch schwer nachvollziehen, dass Leute sich immer stets so offenbaren, daher find ich twitter noch schlimmer als FB un G+...Wen interessiert das, was man gerade isst, trinkt oder wie der Toilettengang war?


----------



## FlorianStangl (28. November 2012)

PC Games ist bei Google+  Der Fokus liegt allerdings auf Facebook, weil dort deutlich mehr Leser aktiv sind.


----------



## MICHI123 (29. November 2012)

ich bin bei FB, und das auch schon länger. Und auch mit einem kleinen Unternehmen was ich und Ein Kumpel aufziehen. 
FB bietet für mich eine super praktische Plattform um schnell mit vielen Leuten in Kontakt zu treten. Insbesondere im Studium ist das einfach nur mega praktisch. Man postet in unserer Gruppe eine Frage zur Vorlesung/etc. und in 1 Minute hat man eine Antwort. 

Ich kann viel Kritik nicht verstehen... viele Punkte, die an der Privatsphäre kritisiert werden zum Beispiel: Wer authentisch ist, braucht sich davor auch nicht so sorgen. Soll heißen: wenn man jedes WE 100 Bilder vom Saufen hochläd' und öffentlich sichtbar macht, und dann Arzt werden möchte, dann ist man gewissermaßen selber Schuld. 
Man hat außerdem *sehr *umfangreiche Möglichkeiten, die Sichtbarkeit seiner Beiträge einzustellen. Wer sich damit 0 befasst, und jedes Partyfoto mit seinen 800 Freunden teilt... bitte. 
So habe ich zum Beispiel mein öffentliches Profil so eingerichtet, dass nur bestimmte Dinge zu sehen sind, die ein insgesamt rundes und authentisches Bild von abgeben, was ich problemlos vertreten kann. Wenn ein Arbeitgeber mich nicht einstellt, wegen Dingen die ich auf FB tue (die ich allesamt vertreten kann), dann würde ich nicht für ihn arbeiten wollen. Zumal ich im kreativen/Medien-Bereich unterwegs sein werde, und nicht in einer Bank arbeiten möchte. In der Medien-Welt ist FB eh schon mehr oder weniger Pflicht, weil es extrem viele Möglichkeiten bietet, sein Unternehmen zu vermarkten, und in der Werbung super wichtig geworden ist.
Wer das alles nicht will, kann ja auch einstellen, dass er nicht auffindbar ist mit der Suche etc. Öffentlich sichtbar muss man nämlich NICHTS machen. 
Außerdem kann man Listen einrichten, und dann z.B. seine Postings standardmäßig auf "sichtbar für Freunde, aber nicht bekannte" einstellen. So kann man in Kontakt bleiben mit Leuten, muss aber nicht alles mit ihnen sharen. 

Aber ich bin auch nicht naiv: dass Facebook dann mit den Nutzerdaten anders umgeht als man es erwarten darf, ist natürlich eine andere Sache. Aber wer vertrauliche Informationen in ein soziales Netzwerk läd, die einem irgendwie schlecht ausgelegt werden können... naja  

Naja, es gibt aber natürlich auch dutzende negative Dinge, ausartende Like-Jagten von kommerziellen Seiten, nervige Apps (Die man aber auch pauschal blockieren kann), Cyber-Mobbing, ausufernde Facebook-Partys, Verleumdung ist einfacher als je zuvor, andere Seiten die einen tracken wollen über FB, und diese ganzen Suchtis, die sich nicht mit ihren Freunden unterhalten auf einer Party, sondern per Handy auf FB chatten... was aber in meinem Freundeskreis glücklicherweise nicht so verbreitet ist ^^ 

An sich ist es aber auch eher bedenklich, wenn man bei Google ein (mail)Konto hat... denn bei Google sucht man ja auch Dinge wie finanzen, politische dinge, gesundheitliche sachen, also auch Dinge, von denen man nicht will, dass sie jemand anders sehen kann... Und die eMails enthalten ja auch Bankangelegenheiten, Bestellungen von Shops, berufliches etc....


----------



## ekaba007 (4. Dezember 2012)

also ich bin angemeldet ^^ es kann nix passieren wenn man nur die als freunde da hat die man auch kennt  naja das doofe ist facebook weißt dann zuviel von einem


----------



## ProSey (10. Dezember 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Es ist wie bei allen Geschichten im Leben: Wenn die Leute es vernünftig nutzen, dann ist dagegen ja nichts zu sagen.
> 
> Nur: Bei manchen ist das schon eine Sucht geworden, die können nicht mal 5 Minuten irgendwas machen, ohne dabei mit ihrem Smartphone bei Facebook zu gucken.
> Und leider wird es auch viel als Mobbingplattform genutzt, manche Menschen werden regelrecht fertiggemacht. Ich kenn z.b. eine Familie, da hat sich das Kind umgebracht, weil es nicht nur so im RL gemobbt wurde, sondern bei Facebook und Co. das Ganze weiterging.
> ...



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Facebook wird übertrieben gehypt und viele lassen sich mitziehen. Dennoch muss ich sagen, dass in meinem Freundes-/Bekanntenkreis immer mehr ihr übertriebenes Facebookverhalten ablegen und es lediglich zur Kommunikation nutzen. Ich denke, dass sich dieser Trend auch weiter verstärken wird. Man merkt wie die täglichen 0815-Posts abnehmen


----------



## SierraX (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich könnte kotzen. Unterwegs, bei der Arbeit, in der Schule, überall trifft man Leute, die diesem Social-Wahnsinn verfallen sind. Keine Ahnung warum die Leute auf diesen Hype so abfahren. Vermutlich hat es was mit Selbstverwirklichung zu tun, keine Ahnung. Ich nutze Facebook eher selten und eigentlich nur, um mit der Verwandtschaft und einigen Bekannten in Kontakt zu bleiben.

Klar bringt Facebook einige interessante Features mit, hab' es anfangs auch des Öfteren benutzt. Seit kurzem beschäftige ich mich mit Socl von Microsoft, obwohl es nicht mit Facebook vergleichbar ist. Finde die Idee mit den Interessen sehr gelungen! 

Ausprobieren lohnt sich!


----------

